# hey



## techybabe (Nov 2, 2003)

i just realized that this was here. so i just wanted to say hi to everyone.


----------



## Inaki (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi to you too, and welcome to the board, I joined recently and am aving a great time here!


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 3, 2003)

techybabe said:


> i just realized that this was here. so i just wanted to say hi to everyone.



Hiya again!  


-wolf


----------



## wemeck (Nov 3, 2003)

Welcome and hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi! Welcome to ControlBooth.com!! I am your webmaster and I just wanted to welcome you to the site and to thank you for all the posts you have already contributed!! I was particularly interested to read what you posted about RF interference with sound consoles. 

Anyway, welcome aboard and hope to see you back at the site often!!


----------

